# the best online photography course



## lima2009 (Feb 15, 2009)

hello people,
i am a professional photographer,inactive since the past 8 yrs because of two little girls.want to start professionally once again...own a nikon d200...but want to do a refresher course in digital photography and editing.Any idea which is the best.
thanx


----------



## MBasile (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if you've found anything yet, but Adorama hold courses at their New York shop and puts (at least some of them) on YouTube.


----------



## kayanat (Mar 13, 2009)

About how much will I be spending for a camera and a tripod if I decide to take the online photography course?


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 13, 2009)

However much you want too.

Did you check your local colleges?


----------



## boogeee1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I&#8217;m currently studying this one &#8211; One of the best photography courses available 

I&#8217;ve found it pretty good so far&#8230;  Anyone else done this one?


----------

